# Shoutcast Blur Music Player Workings?



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

Does anyone understand the inner workings of the Shoutcast feature in the Blur Music player? I can't for the life of me figure out why the station list on the device is so small compared to listings on shoutcast’s site. At first I merely thought it filtered out stations that broadcast in a format the Blur player might not be able to handle, however I ruled that out after examining the two as far as formats and what was and wasn’t listed. My whole reason for bringing this up is that my favorite station that I listen to all the time has a problem with one of their stream listings, which it won’t play in Blur (actually one of the stations listed) nor on Shoutcast’s website. My guess is address error or something. However they have a stream at a lower quality that plays fine on shoutcast’s website but isn’t listed on the Blur player for whatever reason. I thought of editing the favorites to the address of the lower quality stream but can’t seem to find where it’s stored. I’m not rooted so I hoped somewhere on either SD card. I’m sure someone will say why not just use Winamp app but honestly I want to avoid installing another app and I really want to be able to enjoy the integration that is provided by the Blur player. I very well might be the only one interested or really cares about this, but thought there was no harm in asking.


----------

